# Got shot at this afternoon...



## H20hawgs (May 1, 2015)

Went and caught some Shad this afternoon Sam place as the last video. I kept hearing what I thought was bottle rocks over my head. Then a man appeared arms folded and stared at us. He went into the thicket of pines by his house and fired another but I realized then when it hit the bank 20 yards away it was a 22 long rifle. I still did not think it was intentional but asked my buddy if he heard it hit the bank beside us and he said yes. The guy appeared yet again arms folded looking at us for a few minutes. We waved and nothing. We got ready to throw the net again and this time he shot between me driving and my buddy standing 3' behind me. The bullet whizzed by my head 1' or less and impacted the bank 5' on the other side of the boat... I yelled and he appeared again from the brush arms folded. I yelled a few words then told him the DNR was on the way. He proceeded to go get the rifle and put it in his basement. We called then left.


----------



## Johnny (May 1, 2015)

GEEEZZZZEEEEEE dude !! in this day and age, there way too many whack jobs loose.
very first round calls for* 911* !!! NOT DNR.
dang, stay away from that spot.


----------



## Insanity (May 1, 2015)

And yet another reason I don't leave home with out my pistol. I'm the kinda person that would shoot back. :mrgreen:


----------



## H20hawgs (May 1, 2015)

H20hawgs said:


> Went and caught some Shad this afternoon Sam place as the last video. I kept hearing what I thought was bottle rocks over my head. Then a man appeared arms folded and stared at us. He went into the thicket of pines by his house and fired another but I realized then when it hit the bank 20 yards away it was a 22 long rifle. I still did not think it was intentional but asked my buddy if he heard it hit the bank beside us and he said yes. The guy appeared yet again arms folded looking at us for a few minutes. We waved and nothing. We got ready to throw the net again and this time he shot between me driving and my buddy standing 3' behind me. The bullet whizzed by my head 1' or less and impacted the bank 5' on the other side of the boat... I yelled and he appeared again from the brush arms folded. I yelled a few words then told him the DNR was on the way. He proceeded to go get the rifle and put it in his basement. We called then left.


Meeting with them to file a report and show them where he was and get this nut where he belongs... He has been watching too many westerns or something. I thought he was trying to shoot my hat off my head the last shot... Crazy man


----------



## H20hawgs (May 1, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> GEEEZZZZEEEEEE dude !! in this day and age, there way too many whack jobs loose.
> very first round calls for* 911* !!! NOT DNR.
> dang, stay away from that spot.


We know the sheriff at the opposite end of the lake who patrols in a boat. He told us to call that county 911 and file the report and then he had DNR follow up with us. We are meeting them on the water tomorrow. This guy was a nut job for sure...


----------



## H20hawgs (May 1, 2015)

Insanity said:


> And yet another reason I don't leave home with out my pistol. I'm the kinda person that would shoot back. :mrgreen:


I thought about running the boat up on the bank and wrapping that 22 around his neck! I came very close to it...


----------



## Johnny (May 1, 2015)

that is EXACTLY why I no longer carry a firearm with me . . . 

because i AM the type that will fire back too !!!!
no need to have another OK Corral with no winners on the waterways.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 2, 2015)

Technically, to all you fellas saying you'd shoot back.... if you could give an honest account that you felt your life was endangered, you'd have been within your rights to shoot back. I know my Glock would have been pointed straight back at him and we have had a good ol Mexican stand off.


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2015)

Crazy people out there. Best thing to do was what you did, leave and report it.

Glad your ok!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 2, 2015)

How was the fishing?


----------



## Moedaddy (May 2, 2015)

Man, that's crazy!!!!! Glad you guys are alright.


----------



## Johnny (May 2, 2015)

forgot to ask you . . . . . 

did you hear the tunes of "DUELING BANJOS" as you skidaddled into the sunset ?? :roll: 










.


----------



## poolie (May 2, 2015)

Why is it the crazies are always in Georgia ..... sigh


----------



## GTS225 (May 3, 2015)

Lessee......I can think of at least one felony in your description. Attempted murder! (Possibly just felony endangerment.) Most states have regs against shooting a rifle over a waterway. It might be a stretch, but the DHS could possibly charge him with domestic terrorism.

All because he doesn't want you fishing in "his" pond.

I think I'd push the locals LEO's to level those charges, or go public in the media that they aren't doing thier job.

Roger


----------



## KMixson (May 4, 2015)

Glad you are OK. That would have made my blood boil.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2015)

Good thing it is in Georgia. Here is Pennsylvania we would not have missed


----------



## onthewater102 (May 4, 2015)

Insanity said:


> And yet another reason I don't leave home with out my pistol. I'm the kinda person that would shoot back. :mrgreen:



Pistol at range VS. rifle...you lose every time. 


Unfortunately nothing will happen to the SOB because its your word vs. his.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 4, 2015)

he is lucky to be alive to do it again. many people nowadays shoot back. hence why i dont carry when i fish.......


----------



## Ictalurus (May 4, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> Unfortunately nothing will happen to the SOB because its your word vs. his.



[-X [-X 

Not if they take the time to recover the slugs from the bank.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 4, 2015)

You watch too much CSI, police get calls all the time reporting idiot hillbillies being dumbasses with firearms too close to others. Hell, the crazy "indians" (not federally recognized anymore because there's really no native blood left in the people living there) living on the reservation on the other side of the river from me are popping their rifles off all the time and the police don't do anything but show up and get them to calm down.

Even if they did pull a "slug", hard to call a 22 that..., but even if they were recovered it proves nothing. They could have been fired while no-one was on the water, they could have been fired when someone was on the water 1/2 a mile a way that started crying about the sound of gunfire - I'm not saying that's the case, but you're not getting a forensic team out there to scour the bank looking for anything when no one was hurt.


----------



## KMixson (May 4, 2015)

A few years ago I was at my sisters house who lives on a lake and was cursed out by a bass fisherman as he went past her dock because I was fishing off of her dock. He thought I had no right to fish there while he was trolling by. I was there a couple of hours before he came by. He apparently though he owned the lake. He didn't pull a gun though. If he did there would have been a shootout right there.


----------



## jpage (May 5, 2015)

Was this on lake lainer ?


----------



## H20hawgs (May 5, 2015)

jpage said:


> Was this on lake lainer ?



It was in lake Lanier. 
Your all right in your own right! Many things crossed my mind. It was obvious this guy knew it would be his old against ours from his actions. I never heard back from the police or the DNR... I can show them where the casings are and where the bullets hit as well. I had my camera running but it did not pick up on the sound due to being by the boat motor and in a waterproof case. I felt it was best to leave and live another day. I think what we are going to do will show him we are a force to be left alone. We are going back with several boats and two people on each and yes some will be packing and some may be DNR. We will throw the nets at his feet and dock and all around his location. There is safety in numbers when you expect something to go wrong it's best to plan accordingly. This guy can't help himself so he should be an easy fish to fry!


----------



## jpage (May 5, 2015)

FYI fire arms on the lake it self is a felony due to being controlled by ACOE


----------



## H20hawgs (May 5, 2015)

jpage said:


> FYI fire arms on the lake it self is a felony due to being controlled by ACOE


I'm not so sure about that or what your classifying as a fire arm? Its legal to carry shot guns and shoot geese and ducks. I've been told that before but I've blasted the birds from the sky right in front of DNR as well as sheriffs... Rules are 300 yards from a dock to hunt is all I know in reference to birds. I'll take a scattergun over a pistol anyday


----------



## jpage (May 5, 2015)

You can hunt on Georgia power lakes but not Lainer or alatuna because of army control


----------



## H20hawgs (May 5, 2015)

jpage said:


> You can hunt on Georgia power lakes but not Lainer or alatuna because of army control


We do it every year along with lots of other hunters... No problems from anyone. But it's just goose and duck season, there is also archery hunts on the islands for deer. The deer hunts are a draw program.


----------



## jpage (May 5, 2015)

Interesting. I have been wrong before... I'll admit I am now


----------



## H20hawgs (May 7, 2015)

jpage said:


> Interesting. I have been wrong before... I'll admit I am now


Here are the rules
https://lakelanier.com/2013/12/late-season-duck-hunting-rules-lake-lanier/


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2015)

Anything more


----------



## lugoismad (May 20, 2015)

That sucks man.

Theres a nice fishing hole near my house thats a public access area on a local creek. Its on DNR maps as public access, and there is a parking pull off.

However, a local farmer seems to think its his, and has put up a gate and I've had him drive past and glare at me a few times. I think he knows he can't do anything about it, but doesn't like people fishing there for some reason.


----------



## H20hawgs (May 20, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Anything more


Nothing yet! I have not talked to the others that catch bait there in a couple weeks. I'm sure there will be more to it!


----------



## H20hawgs (May 20, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> That sucks man.
> 
> Theres a nice fishing hole near my house thats a public access area on a local creek. Its on DNR maps as public access, and there is a parking pull off.
> 
> However, a local farmer seems to think its his, and has put up a gate and I've had him drive past and glare at me a few times. I think he knows he can't do anything about it, but doesn't like people fishing there for some reason.


I hear there is a ramp similar that was gated due to a bad crowd around here on an awesome river. They must have something to hide!


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 20, 2015)

Drug dealing, selling or manufacturing. I remember years ago, my dad took us fishing to a new spot. We were catching fish and then we heard gun shots. Not uncommon in the areas of the atchafalaya basin, but the bb's from the shot were raining on us. Dad ordered us to pick our stuff up quickly and get in the truck.

As we were getting in the truck a couple of guys came out the bushes and said they were sorry, just doing a bit of duck hunting. *It was May*. My dad figured they were selling or making drugs or selling or growing marijuana. 

Crazies, that's all.....just crazies!!


----------



## juggernot (May 20, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> Insanity said:
> 
> 
> > And yet another reason I don't leave home with out my pistol. I'm the kinda person that would shoot back. :mrgreen:
> ...



...I can hit a 55 gal drum @ 100+ yrds w several of my pistols.


----------



## Abraham (May 20, 2015)

juggernot said:


> onthewater102 said:
> 
> 
> > Insanity said:
> ...



He can hit a belt buckle at twice that distance with a rifle if he's worth a shot.


----------



## BigTerp (May 21, 2015)

I hunt a public river all the time for ducks and geese. Typically we do not see much boat traffic or people on the canal running/biking because it's usually cold during the season. We are ALWAYS respectful of anyone in the area and no matter how many geese/ducks are decoying in we will NOT shoot if another boater is on the river on someone is on the canal downrange. It's just a basic matter of being safe. Last year during the early season (September) we had a pair of guys (idiots) on a boat come trolling by and were actually casting into our decoys. Typically we set our furthest decoy out 30-40 yards as a distance indicator. So these guys were at least that close, seeing a few guys all camo'd up holding shotguns yet they still came into our decoys making casts. We didn't say a word. Gave them a friendly wave, and let them do their thing. They eventually trolled on up river. It's just not worth it getting into a pissing match with someone about being in our way on a public river. Best to avoid confrontation when possible, especially when guns are involved.


----------

